# Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) =)



## streetjumper16 (24. Oktober 2011)

*Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) *

Hallo 

Wir ihr ja mitbekommen habt (oder manche) bin ich seit längerem nicht mehr oft hier online!
Das hat einen Grund! Ich bin in die Szene der Lets Player (Walkthrough) gestiegen und bin nur noch am rendern und am hochladen!


Ich habe gerade mit Battlefield: Bad Company 2 und osu! angefangen! Es sind keine Lets Play´s den ich kommentiere nicht! Deshalb sind es auch Walkthrough´s!

Ich wollte hier mal bescheid geben und vielleicht bekomme ich ja ei par Abos und Klicks  Würde mich sehr freuen 

Habe erst angefangen auf meinem alten Kanal Kanal von streetjumper16 - YouTube
Da ich da aber schon i-welche andere Videos habe und auch schon 2 Verwahnungen, habe ich mich entschlossen einen neuen auf zu machen  
Hier werde ich jetzt immer meine Walkthroughßs hochladen: Kanal von Streetjumper16GameTV - YouTube


Wie gesagt ihr könnt ja mal vorbei schauen! Noch habe ich sehr wenige Videos da ich nur eine 16k Leitung habe und bis ein 1,6GB Video oben ist vergehen ein par Stunden!



Liebe Grüße

euer streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## derP4computer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) *



> Wie gesagt ihr könnt ja mal vorbei schauen!


So gerade eben erledigt.
Da kommt Lust auf zu spielen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) *



derP4computer schrieb:


> So gerade eben erledigt.
> Da kommt Lust auf zu spielen.




Ich werde ab jetzt doch mit Kommentaren machen 
Am Anfang wird es für mich schwer, da ich mich fühle als würde ich Selbstgespräche machen  Aber es ist i-wie besser finde ich!


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) *

Ich liebe Lets plays!!  Werd deine mal verfolgen  kriegst nen Abo


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) *



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ich liebe Lets plays!!  Werd deine mal verfolgen  kriegst nen Abo




Danke!

Nicht wundern den ich habe erst neu angefangen und muss mich erst damit abfinden das ich keine Selbst Gespräche mache sondern kommentiere


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) *

Ja das stelle ich mir voll schlimm vor  Ein Tipp: Du schnallzt (hört sich zumindest so an) sehr oft mit der Zunge. Das finde ich ein wenig störend sonst super und witzig  So wünsch ich mir LPs! Kannst ja sonst mal mit dem guten faceless in Kontakt treten


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) *



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ja das stelle ich mir voll schlimm vor  Ein Tipp: Du schnallzt (hört sich zumindest so an) sehr oft mit der Zunge. Das finde ich ein wenig störend sonst super und witzig  So wünsch ich mir LPs! Kannst ja sonst mal mit dem guten faceless in Kontakt treten





Ja das schnalzen habe ich auch bemerkt! Das kommt davon das ich nicht flüssig rede!
Versuche es aber weg zu bekommen!

Habe ich schon abonniert


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) *



Crenshaw schrieb:


> (...)
> Kannst ja sonst mal mit dem guten faceless in Kontakt treten


 Danke fürs empfehlen  


Hier mal ein allgemeine paar Tipps vom Erfahrenen:
- Möglichst viel reden. Wenn keiner redet, warum sollte es sich der Zuschauer dann ansehen?
- Autoplay aus(!), es nervt, kommt schlecht an und verfälscht die Aufrufe!
- Immer nur dann aufnehmen, wenn man es will. Ansonsten kommentiert man schlechter(eigene Erfahrung).
- Schaue dir deine Videos in Ruhe selber an und kritisere das Video,  merke dir die Kritikpunkte und verbessere sie(auf das Kommentar bezogen).
- Übung macht besser("den Meister" ist mir zu veraltet ), eigene Erfahrung. Mein erstes LP habe ich komplett von YT genommen.
- Antworte auf Kommentare!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meine Walkthrough´s (Let´s Play´s) *



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Danke fürs empfehlen
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein allgemeine paar Tipps vom Erfahrenen:
> ...




Danke für die tipps! Wird hoffe ich alles noch so gemacht 
Das mit dem Schnalzen kann ich i-wie nicht abstellen -.- Mein Headset ist da sehr empfindlich und das ist bei mir eine angewohnheit leider! Ich werde aber mein bestes versuchen!


----------

